# la meilleure façon de marcher, c'est encore la nôtre



## geve

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une discussion dans le forum Français-Anglais, me voilà bien en peine pour expliquer l'usage de "encore" dans cette phrase... 

Merci pour vos lumières en la matière !


----------



## tie-break

Question intéressante!  
Cet emploi particulier du mot "encore" existe en italien aussi.
Dans ce cas j'essaie de l' expliquer comme ça:
Nous croyons avoir une excellente façon de marcher. Même en comparaison avec d'autres façons de marcher c'est toujours la nôtre qui est la meilleure (donc c'est à nouveau la nôtre/ c'est encore la nôtre qui gagne).
Qu' en pensez-vous?


----------



## geve

tie-break said:


> Question intéressante!
> Cet emploi particulier du mot "encore" existe en italien aussi.
> Dans ce cas j'essaie de l' expliquer comme ça:
> Nous croyons avoir une excellente façon de marcher. Même en comparaison avec d'autres façons de marcher c'est toujours la nôtre qui est la meilleure (donc c'est à nouveau la nôtre/ c'est encore la nôtre qui gagne).
> Qu' en pensez-vous?


Réponse intéressante !   Et intéressant de voir que ça existe en italien aussi.
Oui, ça paraît sensé. Le "encore" serait relatif, on reviendrait au premier sentiment (la meilleure, c'est la nôtre) après en avoir exploré d'autres...


(Au fait, je mets aussi dans ce fil le contexte étendu en mots et en son !)


----------



## tie-break

Oui tout à fait!
Si on emploie le mot "meilleure" la comparaison est obbligatoire, il faut nécessairement "être meilleure de quelqu'un ou de quelque chose" pour être meilleure  . 
Brièvement, on suppose "être la meilleure" avant la confrontation et aprés, on obtient la confirmation.


----------



## Rip

"Encore" est ici un simple "renforcement de la notion exprimée".


----------



## geve

Rip said:


> "Encore" est ici un simple "renforcement de la notion exprimée".


Donc, ce serait comme de dire _c'est bien la nôtre, c'est certainement la nôtre, c'est sans conteste la nôtre_ : simplement une façon d'insister ?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Un peu plus que cela... Si on développe ce qui est implicite, cela pourrait donner, "Il n'y a peut-être pas de façon idéale de marche, mais s'il fallait en désigner une, ce serait encore la nôtre la moins mauvaise". _*Dans cet "encore" j'entends soit un aveu soit de modestie, soit d'impuissance (choix par défaut, tout bien pesé). *_

Je déteste tous les moyens de transport, mais enfin, s'il fallait en choisir un, _*je préfère encore *_la voiture au bateau ou à l'avion.


----------



## geve

CABEZOTA said:


> Un peu plus que cela... Si on développe ce qui est implicite, cela pourrait donner, "Il n'y a peut-être pas de façon idéale de marche, mais s'il fallait en désigner une, ce serait encore la nôtre la moins mauvaise". _*Dans cet "encore" j'entends soit un aveu soit de modestie, soit d'impuissance (choix par défaut, tout bien pesé). *_
> 
> Je déteste tous les moyens de transport, mais enfin, s'il fallait en choisir un, _*je préfère encore *_la voiture au bateau ou à l'avion.


Oui, c'est ça ! J'avais le sentiment d'y entendre comme une concession, une minimisation de l'importance... c'est ce que j'avais tant de mal à traduire en mots.
Finalement, c'est un peu comme si on disait _"à tout prendre, notre façon de marcher est la moins pire"_...


----------



## tie-break

CABEZOTA said:


> Un peu plus que cela... Si on développe ce qui est implicite, cela pourrait donner, "Il n'y a peut-être pas de façon idéale de marche, mais s'il fallait en désigner une, ce serait encore la nôtre la moins mauvaise". _*Dans cet "encore" j'entends soit un aveu soit de modestie, soit d'impuissance (choix par défaut, tout bien pesé). *_
> 
> Je déteste tous les moyens de transport, mais enfin, s'il fallait en choisir un, _*je préfère encore *_la voiture au bateau ou à l'avion.


 
En effet ton observation est correcte et fort probable, même si tout à fait différente de la mienne  .
En même temps cette minimisation de l'importance et cette modestie est rendue encore plus implicite si on emploie le mot "meilleure". Peut- être ce serait mieux de le remplacer par "moins movaise" pour dévoiler ce qui est implicite.
Ton exemple pourrait être traduit par:
Le meilleur moyen de transport, c'est encore la voiture.
Mais, selon moi, encore mieux:
Le moyen de transport le moins pire, c'est encore la voiture.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis. C'est le mot "meilleur" qui me gêne un peu dans toutes ces phrases.


----------



## konungursvia

Encore a plusieurs significations, dont "toujours" au sens de "comme auparavant". Ici je ne crois pas que cela signifie "à nouveau", parce que le terme désigne ici un état de choses qui demeure le même. Enfin, c'est ce que je crois.


----------



## geve

Eh bien, j'ai l'impression qu'on y met tous des choses légèrement différentes... et en même temps, j'ai l'impression d'être d'accord avec chacun de vous, donc de mettre un peu de tout derrière ce "encore". Pas étonnant que j'aie du mal à l'expliquer !!

Pouvez-vous pensez à d'autres exemples de phrases avec "encore" dans ce sens là ? (et si possible, pas "meilleur"...) ça nous aidera peut-être à y voir plus clair !


----------



## tie-break

Par ex. quelque chose comme ça:
J'ai horreur des gateaux mais si je devais choisir un gateaux, ce serait encore l'île flottante. (sous-entendu: la moins pire)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Juste une petite remarque en complément... Pire signifie "plus mauvais", et donc "moins pire", très en usage au Québec et de plus en plus en France, signifierait, mot à mot "moins plus mauvais"  > "Moins mauvais" est bien suffisant... Mais bon, c'est bien connu, plus je pédale moins fort et moins j'avance plus vite...

Plus sérieusement, je crois en effet que, dans ce sens précis, "encore" renvoie toujours implicitement - ou parfois explicitement - à un "à tout prendre", l'idée du moins mauvais choix parmi ceux qui se présentent. Mais aussi, et je ne l'ai pas mis dans mon post précédent, à celle d'un _*choix mûri, raisonnable et lucide*_ : on a évalué les possibilités, on ne se fait pas d'illusion, on détermine, non pas ce qui est parfait mais préférable... Pour résumer ça, ce serait _*à la fois "à tout prendre" et "tout bien réfléchi"*_.

Donc, combiné avec "meilleur", il me semble que l'idée est d'en nuancer le sens, de bien faire comprendre qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un meilleur "optimal" mais d'un choix raisonnable, après évaluation des avantages et inconvénients de chaque possibilité.

La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est la nôtre ! (péremptoire)
La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est encore la nôtre. (vous n'êtes peut-être pas très convaincu par notre façon de marcher, mais vous verrez, à l'usage, c'est loin d'être la pire).

****************************

Pour ce qui est d'exemples en plus:

Il n'est pas vraiment excellent, mais dans les candidats que j'ai vus, c'est encore lui qui s'en sortira le mieux.
L'huile de tournesol n'est pas idéale pour maigrir, mais c'est encore (variante ici: toujours) préférable aux graisses animales!
Si tu veux vraiment que je t'achète un chat, je préfère encore qu'on prenne celui-là, qui a le poil ras!


----------



## geve

Cabezota, merci beaucoup pour cette explication claire, complète et illustrée ! 

(Je suis d'accord pour "moins pire", mais enfin, c'est un peu moins pire que "plus mieux"  , non ?)


----------



## jester.

Diriez-vous que

_"La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est encore la nôtre."_

veut dire la même chose que
_
"La meilleure façon de marcher, ce sera toujours la nôtre."_

?


----------



## itka

Pour moi ces deux phrases ne sont pas synonymes.

Pour la première, voir le message de Cabezota, qui est parfait. Il n'y a rien à ajouter.

Dans la seconde phrase, "toujours" a son sens normal. _Notre façon de marcher était la meilleure, est la meilleure et sera la meilleure. Aucun doute là-dessus !_


----------



## jester.

Merci itka. Il faudra que je réfléchisse plus pour comprendre complètement le sens du mot "encore" dans la phrase mentionnée.

Je suis sûr que l'explication de Cabezota m'y aidera.


----------



## tie-break

jester. said:


> Diriez-vous que
> 
> _"La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est encore la nôtre."_
> 
> veut dire la même chose que
> 
> _"La meilleure façon de marcher, ce sera toujours la nôtre."_
> 
> ?


 
Je pense que non. Dans le premier cas je vois une incertitude pour le futur (aujourd'hui je suis sure que c'est la meilleure, demain je ne sais pas) tandis que dans le deuxième cas il n'y a pas de doute (la meilleure c'est la nôtre, soit aujourd'hui, soit demain, un point c'est tout!).


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Je pense que non. Dans le premier cas je vois une incertitude pour le futur (aujourd'hui je suis sure que c'est la meilleure, demain je ne sais pas) tandis que dans le deuxième cas il n'y a pas de doute (la meilleure c'est la nôtre, soit aujourd'hui, soit demain, un point c'est tout!).



La première phrase ne manifeste pas d'incertitude. Relis le message de Cabezota. Ce n'est pas une incertitude, c'est une évaluation : _à tout prendre, tout bien réfléchi. _

... En y réfléchissant, je crois qu'on peut aussi _*en un sens*_, considérer que dans la deuxième phrase,_ toujours_ peut être synonyme de _encore_... Mais ne me demandez pas quand ni pourquoi ! C'est le même toujours qu'on trouve dans les deux phrases synonymes : 
je t'aime toujours (attention, ça ne veut pas dire : je t'aimerai toujours !)
je t'aime encore


----------



## geve

itka said:


> tie-break said:
> 
> 
> 
> Je pense que non. Dans le premier cas je vois une incertitude pour le futur (aujourd'hui je suis sure que c'est la meilleure, demain je ne sais pas) tandis que dans le deuxième cas il n'y a pas de doute (la meilleure c'est la nôtre, soit aujourd'hui, soit demain, un point c'est tout!).
> 
> 
> 
> La première phrase ne manifeste pas d'incertitude. Relis le message de Cabezota. Ce n'est pas une incertitude, c'est une évaluation : _à tout prendre, tout bien réfléchi. _
Click to expand...

Stefano a dit "incertitude *pour le futur*"  peut-être serait-ce plus clair si on disait "absence de certitude pour le futur". C'est ce qui différencie les deux phrases de Jester :

_"La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est encore la nôtre."_

_"La meilleure façon de marcher, ce sera toujours la nôtre."_
La première exprime un sentiment mesuré et ne promet rien quant à l'intemporalité de la méthode, tandis que la deuxième est beaucoup plus péremptoire et affirme véritablement une certitude pour le futur.


----------



## tie-break

geve said:


> La première exprime un sentiment mesuré et ne promet rien quant à l'intemporalité de la méthode, tandis que la deuxième est beaucoup plus péremptoire et affirme véritablement une certitude pour le futur.


 
Exactement!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

En me bornant au contexte, voilà ce que j'entends dans cette phrase :
même si vous n'en êtes pas convaincus de prime abord, vous aurez beau essayer différentes façons de marcher, vous vous apercevrez à l'usage que, finalement, c'est toujours la nôtre qui est la meilleure.


----------



## Grop

Je crois que dans la phrase de la chanson, encore pourrait facilement être remplacée par "jusqu'à preuve du contraire", et que son sens serait mieux conservé qu'avec "sera toujours".

La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, la notre.

Je n'y vois pas d'affirmation que ça ne changera jamais.


----------



## itka

Grop said:


> Je crois que dans la phrase de la chanson, encore pourrait facilement être remplacée par "jusqu'à preuve du contraire", et que son sens serait mieux conservé qu'avec "sera toujours".
> 
> La meilleure façon de marcher, c'est, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, la notre.
> 
> Je n'y vois pas d'affirmation que ça ne changera jamais.



Tout-à-fait ! D'autant plus qu'au début, il n'était pas question de :
"ce sera toujours la nôtre" qui fait évidemment un pari sur le futur mais de :
"c'est toujours la nôtre" c'est-à-dire comme tu le dis, Grop,_ jusqu'à preuve du contraire !_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Grop said:


> [...] c'est, jusqu'à preuve du contraire [...]


Je suis aussi de cet avis. 
Ou encore jusqu'à ce que l'on en trouve une meilleure.


----------



## Grop

En y repensant, "Aux dernières nouvelles" marche aussi à peu près pour conserver le sens.

De plus je crois qu'il est possible de réutiliser encore dans ce sens, pour faire des phrases comme:

C'est encore en cassant des oeufs qu'on réussit les meilleures omelettes.

Cela vous choque-t-il? Cet usage du mot encore doit-il (si on veut être bien compris) être restreint à la chanson?


----------



## geve

Grop said:


> Cela vous choque-t-il? Cet usage du mot encore doit-il (si on veut être bien compris) être restreint à la chanson?


Ben non, pourquoi ?  Les exemples de Cabezota à la fin de son post 13 me paraissent tout à fait convaincants et naturels.


----------



## Grop

C'est bien ce qui me semblait, mais des fois je doute bêtement


----------



## geve

Grop said:


> C'est bien ce qui me semblait, mais des fois je doute bêtement sainement


Une petite correction


----------

